# Temporizador Ciclico autoreiniciable



## piciax (Ene 14, 2008)

Necesito construir un circuito temporizador cíclico que me encienda un motor cc (5v-12v) y me lo apague al cabo de unos segundos. Este tiempo debe ser programable (tanto la duración del encendido como la del apagado).

Si pudiese crea una secuencia  ON ( " t "segundos) - OFF ( " t "segundos) - ON ( " t "segundos) - ... así durante unas cuantas veces y que se reinicie y vuelva al principio continuando la serie.

Si tenéis algún circuito que se parezca o cumpla parte de los requisitos, por favor subidlo. 

(No se diseñar circuitos por lo que si sois tan amables de subirme el esquema os lo agradeceré). GRACIAS.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2008)

Una forma basica puede ser esta, tendras que adaptar los tiempos mediante R5 y R3


----------



## piciax (Ene 15, 2008)

Un saludo fogonazo y un par de preguntas sobre tu circuito:

1 ¿Podría conectarle una fuente de 12v cc? o ¿220v ac?
2 ¿La salida es un relé? ¿Es el IRFZ44?
3 ¿S1 representa la carga,no? 
4 ¿cual es la tension salida?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2008)

piciax dijo:
			
		

> 1 ¿Podría conectarle una fuente de 12v cc? o ¿220v ac?



Si no hay problema



> 2 ¿La salida es un relé? ¿Es el IRFZ44?



La salida es mediante un transistor MOS, el IRFZ44 y en el esquema activa en forma directa la motor de Corriente Continua "S1"



> 4 ¿cual es la tension salida?



El control trabaja con 12 VCC (Tiene su propia fuente estabilizada con Q1 y D4), y maneja un motor de 30VCC


----------



## piciax (Ene 16, 2008)

¿¿Como podria hacer para rabajar la tensión en bornes de motor a una tensión de 5v?

¿Que resistencias deberia acoplarle y como (paralelo o en serie)? ¿Le podria colocar un potenciometro para variar la velocidad del motor o hay otros medios más adecuados?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2008)

piciax dijo:
			
		

> ¿¿Como podria hacer para rabajar la tensión en bornes de motor a una tensión de 5v?



No haces NADA, simplemente alimentas con tus 5 V al motor a travez del nodo 7, Claro que debes desconectarlo del dibujo de la bateria.



> ¿Le podria colocar un potenciometro para variar la velocidad del motor o hay otros medios más adecuados?



Con un potenciometro solamente no puedes regular NADA.
Este es un control ON-OFF, enciende unos segundos y apaga otros segundos, ambos tiempos son regulables.
Si durante el tiempo de encendido quieres tambien ajustar la velocidad del motor debes incluir un circuito regulador por PWM (Modulacion por Ancho de Pulso).
Puedes emplear el transistor IRFZ para lograr ambas funciones encendido y regulacion.


----------



## transistonio (Ene 18, 2008)

amigos buen dia, .

Mi pregunta es si el tiempo alto como el bajo (Th - Tl) me pueen llegar hata 25 segundos, yo necesito controlar una etapa de potencia pero por un periodo de 25 segndnos y de ahi  que desactive por otros 25 segundos .

gracias.

atte.transistonio


----------



## el tierno (May 21, 2008)

necesito algo similar pero que controle un transmisor de potencia  bueno el problema es el siguiente que encienda a las 6 am y se apage a la hora 24 vale decir :
encendida por 18 horas y luego se apage por 6 horas y vuelva a iniciarse


----------



## el tierno (Jun 30, 2008)

bueno yo quisiera saber si se puede expander el tiempo de tu diagrama fogonazo hasta 18 horas luego se apage por 6 horas y vuelva a reiniciarce todo el procedimiento


----------



## el tierno (Jul 11, 2008)

segun tengo entendido al expander por las de 10 horas el temporizador podria llegar a tener inestabilidad generando pulsos erroneos, ¿creo que seria mejor un PIC? alguien me puede ayudar ............abuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## pepechip (Jul 11, 2008)

el tierno dijo:
			
		

> necesito algo similar pero que controle un transmisor de potencia  bueno el problema es el siguiente que encienda a las 6 am y se apage a la hora 24 vale decir :
> encendida por 18 horas y luego se apage por 6 horas y vuelva a iniciarse



Para esa aplicacion lo mejor sera que compres un programador horario, estan muy economicos, sobre 6€.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 11, 2008)

Para ese trabajo hay interruptores electro mecánicos con control de encendido apagado en segmentos de 30 minutos, y para lo que cuestan van muy bien, toman el patrón de la frecuencia de red que cambia muy poco


----------



## el tierno (Jul 18, 2008)

gracias por tu ayuda eh buscado por el internet en tiendas y no lo encuentro ....vivo en Perú 
po otra segun tengo entendido poniendo un cristal en el generador de pulso para que sea fija la frecuencia y no se altere con el uso diario , lo malo es como pongo dichoso cristal jeje bueno gracias por todo buscare mas acerca de este producto haber si lo encuentro, espero que sopote 20A


----------



## hubert_or (Oct 2, 2008)

alguien sabe cual ci es el del diagrama (CicloVariable.jpg)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2008)

hubert_or dijo:
			
		

> alguien sabe cual ci es el del diagrama (CicloVariable.jpg)



Si te refieres a este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7396

Es un LM 555


----------



## 530YER (Nov 20, 2008)

el tierno estoy más o menos como tu, pero necesito un temporizador de 1s a 12h en el que poder controlar totalmente el Ton y el Toff, es decir, un temporizador de hasta 24 horas que como máximo pueda estar 12h en Ton y 12h en Toff. Este circuito creo que no nos sirve, es demasiado sencillo y no consigue las frecuencias que necesitamos.

Yo también ando un podo perdido... si alguien me puede ayudar...

Muchas gracias!


----------



## willastro (Oct 4, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una forma basica puede ser esta, tendras que adaptar los tiempos mediante R5 y R3




R5 y R3  son potenciometros ???

Necesito hacer que un motor de 12vdc  se mueva 15seg y permanesca 30 min apagado, luego 15min ON nuevamente y nuevamente 30min OFF y asi sucesivamente....   

Me sirve este circuito para dicho proposito ????


----------



## willastro (Oct 9, 2011)

Nadie sabe si me puede servir para ese proposito ????    El circuito lo puedo alimentar directo a los 12vcc, verdad???   necesito urgente un circuito que me sirva....


----------



## Diegol (Sep 11, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una forma basica puede ser esta, tendras que adaptar los tiempos mediante R5 y R3


Hola, de cuanto serían aprox R5 y R3


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2021)

Diegol dijo:


> Hola, de cuanto serían aprox R5 y R3


Esos valores los determina el cálculo en base a los tiempos On - Off que se pretendan   🤷‍♂️  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Diegol (Sep 11, 2021)

Gracias, por la respuesta. El tiempo aprox 2 minutos de trabajo y 2 minutos de corte, no sé cómo calcular para tener un aproximado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2021)

Diegol dijo:


> Gracias, por la respuesta. El tiempo aprox 2 minutos de trabajo y 2 minutos de corte, no sé cómo calcular para tener un aproximado.



2 min + 2 min = 4 minutos      

Para un 555 es posible, pero extremadamente *poco preciso *
Yo buscaría otra opción, por ejemplo un contador que divida una frecuencia mas alta


----------



## Diegol (Sep 11, 2021)

Ok, mucha gracias👍


----------



## unmonje (Sep 11, 2021)

Esto  en el adjunto, podria servirle es bastante mas estable y repetitivo   Usa un 4541 y esta hecho para medir tiempos . Baje su hoja de datos que es bien completa. El trabajo duro, lo tiene que hacer usted. Si no puede calcularlo, le sugiero enfáticamente que lo compre hecho


----------

